# No oil lubrication!!!!



## jett120 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yes got a mk3 and there is no oil pressure the oil sensor is on , I changed the oil pump and still no oil pressure at all I do not what to do if same one can help me I really appreciate :banghead: :banghead: thanks


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*The first thing to do is to figure out if the problem is actually no oil pressure or just an indicating problem. *Your oil pressure may be just fine. If you actually have no oil pressure the lifters will clatter and if you drive the car more that a mile or two, the engine will seize.

Take out an oil sender and put in a mechanical gauge. Then start the car and note what pressure the mechanical gauge shows at idle and at about 2500 RPM. I would have done this before even considering replacing the oil pump.

A quick, easy and relatively cheap approach is to go to the dealer and get both senders, replace them and start the car. If the oil light starts working correctly, you fixed the problem. If it still doesn't work right, you will have to go the mechanical gauge route to see what is going on.

If you replace the senders, don't get them from AutoZone etc. get them from the dealer. They are relatively cheap at dealer prices and if you have them look them up by VIN, you will be sold the correct parts for your car. Many AutoZone parts are Chinese and may not work correctly adding confusion to the problem. Also, AutoZone is real good at selling the wrong parts.

You need to tell us what engine you have. There should be a three letter code on a sticker on the top of the timing cover.


----------

